# Paradox (Chapter 18)



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

*Prologue*

The thunder battles had begun again after a small hiatus, so many of Ebb


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

*Chapter 10*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

*Chapter 18*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 9, 2007)

*Nominates for TBT WA TOTW*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> *Nominates for TBT WA TOTW*


 Thank you.


----------



## JJH (Jul 9, 2007)

Can't wait to read the next chapter. And I second teh nomination!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, It's nice. I like it, but: It's almost overbearing. I'm not quite sure how to explain it. 

Have you read Dickens? Did you like him or not?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Yes, It's nice. I like it, but: It's almost overbearing. I'm not quite sure how to explain it.
> 
> Have you read Dickens? Did you like him or not?


 Overbearing?  Don't really know what you mean.     

I read a few of his books, they were okay.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay... I'm posting the second chapter now.     

*Chapter 2*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha, getting anxious, are we?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Ha, getting anxious, are we?


 Yes indeed.  Having something completed and not sharing it with anyone is really distressing.     

But did you like this chapter?  I hope you realize what happened to Jericho.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 9, 2007)

D:

This. Is. So. Amazing.

POST MORE.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 9, 2007)

I know the feeling. And yes, it's good.

I'm guessing Jericho witnessed the death of a god-guy Thunderbolt thingie?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I know the feeling. And yes, it's good.
> 
> I'm guessing Jericho witnessed the death of a god-guy Thunderbolt thingie?


 Heh, not quite, but you're on the right track thinking a death happened.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, even better than I thought it would be. Keep it up!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wow, even better than I thought it would be. Keep it up!


 Thanks!  Wait 'till you see what I have cooked up in the later chapters.  So many plot twists it's unbelievable.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How many chapters do you plan to post per-day?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One or two... Probably two.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 9, 2007)

**Tom* likes.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 9, 2007)

Tis offically dislike teh Bul  :no: 

Toooooooo awesome D=


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 9, 2007)

I suppose that the meaning that I had was lost within the process of writing my previous post. I shall have to endevour to make clear and obvious my point within this post.

Sorry, but that's what I mean. For example; You are taking a concept that would have been one sentence, but you are making it last a paragraph or so.

Dickens was payed per-word. He made more money the more the wrote, and as a result his works are much longer than they need to be. It feels to me as if that's what you are doing also, Bul.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> I suppose that the meaning that I had was lost within the process of writing my previous post. I shall have to endevour to make clear and obvious my point within this post.
> 
> Sorry, but that's what I mean. For example; You are taking a concept that would have been one sentence, but you are making it last a paragraph or so.
> 
> Dickens was payed per-word. He made more money the more the wrote, and as a result his works are much longer than they need to be. It feels to me as if that's what you are doing also, Bul.


 Ahh, I see what you mean.  I shall keep this in mind while writing the second part.  You know, though, what I attempt to portray is the character's emotions extremely accurately.  I wish to make every detail clear, so that there can be no doubt in the reader's mind that the events occurred EXACTLY as written.  I don't know if it's a good or bad writing trait, though...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It can be good, it can be bad.

Me personally, I like to let the reader make up the details and things themselves. Not because I'm lazy and I don't want to write it, but because I personally perfer if (when I'm reading something) I can picture details and things on my own.

There are many though, who dislike thinking of details or whatever on their own, and would prefer the author described it in perfect detail, y'know?

It all depends on the reader.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know, though, if you have noticed, I have yet to describe any of the characters... you don't even have any idea of their age or anything.  So I'm kind of doing both... With the events, I'm describing them very in-depth, while for the characters, I leave them to the imagination of the reader.  However, I DO describe them a little in later chapters... Though everything is still open to interpretation, much more so than in other books.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which is bad,
I want to know what my characters know like IMMEDIATELY because after someone has their own image of something in a book, especially a character, it is near impossible to change it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, I barely describe them.  For example, the only thing I note about Jericho in a later chapter is the fact that he's 17, skinny, and has disheveled black hair.  So really, you still have a hugely wide choice in terms of how to imagine the character...  However, with a character that shall be introduced in the next chapter, I describe her immediately.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Chapters 3 and 4 are up.  Hope ya like the new character introduced in the third chapter... She's my favorite character in the whole story.  You'll see why later. D:


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

Uhh...wow. Things are moving along really quickly for Alejandra and Jericho, there...

Athos = my favorite character.

Keep it up, Bul! Are you planning on getting this published or something?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sorry Bul. This is just my opinion, but:

I don't like it. At all. 
It feels to me like you took every clich


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, what is this, rated X?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 10, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Yeah, what is this, rated X?


 Well, I don't disagree with having a love interest. And he actually wrote that scene pretty well, I just think he wrote it too fast. They just met that day, right?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 10, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha, I was being silleh. More like PG rated.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2007)

LOVE IT.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Bul. This is just my opinion, but:
> 
> I don't like it. At all.
> It feels to me like you took every clich


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

C'mon, post the next chapter. I wanna' see what happens next.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> C'mon, post the next chapter. I wanna' see what happens next.


 Uhm... Okay.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

How do you guys like THAT for killing cliches?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 10, 2007)

slow down on chapters please o.0

Toooooo many at once.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> slow down on chapters please o.0
> 
> Toooooo many at once.


 Hey, Gengar asked, I delivered.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahhh! This is getting creepy, and slightly gruesome. >.<

How many chapters are there?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Ahhh! This is getting creepy, and slightly gruesome. >.<
> 
> How many chapters are there?


 Yep, it IS getting creepy.  But we're getting to the point where I throw away every cliche established already.  You see, I had everything planned out.  Just from reading the earlier chapters you wouldn't know this is something original.

There are 17 chapters in the first part.  Second one should have just as many.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does it, uhh...Does it get any creepier/more gruesome?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, not really any more creepy, though there is one more gruesome scene that's in the next chapter... And there aren't any more gruesome scenes after that.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright...

*braces self for gruesomness*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha... Good idea.    			  But trust me, everything that's happening has a crucial meaning to the main plot.  Even the cliched beginning... It's central to the main meaning - paradox!  It all begins like any other story, with the usual cliches, and then takes a turn for the unexpected.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

I've read the first 3 chapters and its pretty good. I don't like Athos, not just for his views but because he seems to be using Ebb (I think thats his name) Right before Ebb could really rebel he sent a woman to take his mind off everything. He could only think of her physical perfection. Same with the water, sounds like magic to me. 

The thing I disagree with, Athos's views wise, is that he wants the truth for everyone. People are stupid, knowledge can only be as good as people use it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

The problems I have with it is that I don't really know anything at all about the characters. 

But as for chapter 4...I think my previous thoughts of Athos were correct. There is some unseen force (perhaps magic) working here. Perhaps later in the story, instead of falling close (if not to) victim to it, he will overcome it and become a better human by conquering his greed and lust. Dare I say becoming more of a "perfect" human.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

I dunno'..

Athos = still my favorite character.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Chapter 5 was brilliant.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Another thing I am predicting is that the girl knows/has been watching Jerihco(SP?) Lust is basically what you would feel first. Before love that is. He may have been with her for more than a year for all we know. But from the events that have taken place the most he knows about her is what she looks like and her name. This isn't Romeo and Juliet unfortuantly and Jerihco is in over his head. 

Also, did Athos ever say he was in heaven or that he just died? Because that should explain a lot for now and the future.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> And, Why do the gods need prophecies? They are _gods_.


 Athos, who claims to be a "God" says that he knows nothing about human perfection but it exsists. Religous groups that say that their God/s is/are perfect normally don't give it/them a human description. However, here even the "thunderbolts" have human features.

 Gods can make mistakes, we know that because they differe in views. Perfection is a state of mind really. For the Gods of the dark it would be a much more "evil" world. However, for the light it would be much more free.

As I was writing this I also thought about greed and what it has to do with the story. 4 times one can say greed has been put into the story. Once of the greed of knowledge when he thought not of his parents worries if he dies. Again with lust. Also with the Gods of the dark wanting to keep the knowledge for themselves (or away from others) and again with the greed of blood and more.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW, Propaganda Man!  You've got SO much right it's almost scary.  Nice job!  Although I have to clear something up.  Alejandra MAY HAVE seen Jericho before, but he has never been aware of her watching him, and he has not met her before.  But greed is an EXTREMELY central plot point... you've got that right!  Also, Athos is indeed NOT almighty, and that shall be explained in Chapters 6 and 7.

Also, note that Athos has only said that he Jericho has died and was in heaven.  This, however, means practically nothing... After all... something was hinted on in Chapter 4...

"...Though heaven was not as flashy as Jericho had thought it might be..."

"...The road was mostly monotonous, which surprised Jericho.  Heaven was supposedly extremely pretty and appealing to all the senses, but thus far, the journey was somewhat dull..."

And yet, this is DEFINITELY heaven.  See what's going on here?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2007)

So, when does Voldemort come into play?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Bul.   
^_^			

Most of it comes from reading the book Wizards First Rule. (Not your story, my ability to understand them) The theme of it is:

"People are stupid; given proper motivation, almost anyone will believe almost anything. Because people are stupid, they will believe a lie because they want to believe it's true, or because they are afraid it might be true. People's heads are full of knowledge, facts, and beliefs, and most of it is false, yet they think it all true. People are stupid; they can only rarely tell the difference between a lie and the truth, and yet they are confident they can, and so all are easier to fool.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> WOW, Propaganda Man!  You've got SO much right it's almost scary.  Nice job!  Although I have to clear something up.  Alejandra MAY HAVE seen Jericho before, but he has never been aware of her watching him, and he has not met her before.  But greed is an EXTREMELY central plot point... you've got that right!  Also, Athos is indeed NOT almighty, and that shall be explained in Chapters 6 and 7.
> 
> Also, note that Athos has only said that he Jericho has died and was in heaven.  This, however, means practically nothing... After all... something was hinted on in Chapter 4...
> 
> ...


 You continue to say "greed", you mean "lust"?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lust is one form of greed.


----------



## JJH (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow last time I checked you were at chapter 2...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 10, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Wow last time I checked you were at chapter 2...


 The fact that he put up chapter five is my fault.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope.  It's not lust.


----------



## JJH (Jul 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well thank you Gengar. You get a kooky.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you don't give up on the reading since there are so many chapters, though.........


----------



## JJH (Jul 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I'm actually quite a fast reader. Read all three chapters in about five minutes. Please, add as much as possible.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, okay!  I definitely will.   
^_^			  I shall add two chapters early in the morning tomorrow, and if all my regular readers shall be finished with them, I might post the third one.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 11, 2007)

Is this going to be a novel that you sell or a novel than you just put on the internet?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a novel that you sell or a novel than you just put on the internet?


 I'm probably going to publish it with Amazon.com


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? I bet it will sell well. I find it rather exciting that I'm reading a book that may be sold to other people before it's out on the market. But I'm weird like that.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

Chapters 6 and 7 are up, they explain why the heaven Jericho was in was rather drab.  Also... err... Chapter 6 is the most gruesome out of all of the chapters.


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Also... err... Chapter 6 is the most gruesome out of all of the chapters.


Oh boy. But I must read on!

Editage: I just finished, taking a break to have a muffin. I actually found chapter 5 more gruesome then 6. Is Mariam evil?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm gonna read them now. But before you publish it I'd describe the characters because ussally physical books do.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To answer your question without going into detail (so as to avoid spoilers), Miriam IS NOT evil.  Weird how that works, no?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 11, 2007)

Miriam was just trying to protect him. That note probably means he will in fact find a greater truth about everything thats going on. Right now Jericho is a blind ant in a field of lawnmowers     

I think a chapter needs to be added before Jericho and his "love" dies. It would not only make the latest chapter stronger but it would give us a reason to see that there is love.

Also, a note, Jericho defeated greed in that chapter in the form of lust. He didn't before near the lake but now he is getting stronger mentally. Hopefully physically too as he has no way to fight. Its strange that a boy who leaves his parents to look at something that would surely kill him wouldn't be more of a rebel when dead. Just a thought I guess. 

But please add that chapter.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Miriam was just trying to protect him. That note probably means he will in fact find a greater truth about everything thats going on. Right now Jericho is a blind ant in a field of lawnmowers
> 
> I think a chapter needs to be added before Jericho and his "love" dies. It would not only make the latest chapter stronger but it would give us a reason to see that there is love.
> 
> ...


 Oh yes, he will definitely see that he has NO clue as to what's going on.  However, that shall be remedied a bit later on...

Hmm... I shall do that, then.

And yeah, he is definitely progressing as far as mental and even psychological powers go.  However, he has yet to truly make a leap, a giant step forward... However, I must add one very important note.  He did not defeat greed YET.  The object of his greed was taken away from him... but it wasn't necessarily Alejandra.  Vague, eh?


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh dear now I'm confused... Maybe his greed is just being in Heaven 1? 'Cause if it appeared when he reached Heaven, and it isn't Alejandra, then it must be that. Or the Truth. But that wasn't taken away. He never had it. I don't know, just guesses.


BTW, PM, that was the best metaphor I've ever heard.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

Heh, heh, well, maybe you'll be able to figure out what happened with the later chapters.     

Also, I must make a very important note directed to some of my readers... Some of you have rather misguided ideas about my writing style and the plot progression.  Here's what I want to say, in a nutshell.

-I am NOT trying "too hard" to be intelligent, nor do I "rub it into anyone's face".
-The plot begins cliched, but that was the intended effect.  KEEP READING, trust me.
-The love story is NOT there to appeal to teens and adolescents.  It's integral to the plot because it's a bit more than a love story.

There, I just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 11, 2007)

This is going along really quick. He meets the girl, she dies (or, maybe not dead forever, but she still died), and now she meets someone else who is already in love with him and seems like some sort of evil...pursuader...person...

I dunno', its pretty confusing.     

I'll just have to read on, I s'pose.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> This is going along really quick. He meets the girl, she dies (or, maybe not dead forever, but she still died), and now he meets someone else who is already in love with him and seems like some sort of evil...pursuader...person...
> 
> I dunno', its pretty confusing.
> 
> I'll just have to read on, I s'pose.


 Breakneck speed, isn't it?  All of the events hurl Jericho straight into who-knows-what, increasing the sense of urgency...  But you'll understand everything by... Chapter 14.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So we're halfway to understanding your story? And yet, we're over a third of the way through...

This may sound like a stupid question, but what does ''paradox'' mean anyways? >_<


----------



## Gabby (Jul 11, 2007)

Please put up chapter 8 i will give you a cookie of your choice.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

Really?  Do you guys want the next chapter posted?  'Cause I don't think Fabio or Zel finished reading these. D:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 11, 2007)

Bul seriously chill with the chapters. The book is going to last a few days and than it's gonna be over. Maybe post 1 chapter every day or every other day.


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bul seriously chill with the chapters. The book is going to last a few days and than it's gonna be over. Maybe post 1 chapter every day or every other day.


 Ignore him! Post as much as possible. Slow readers can catch up!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bul seriously chill with the chapters. The book is going to last a few days and than it's gonna be over. Maybe post 1 chapter every day or every other day.


 Haha, I think someone's a slow reader.     

But, err... I've got 17 or so chapters done, and that's just the first half of it, so I don't think we're running out soon... Well, maybe in a week, I'll have everything posted regarding the first half.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm one of those slow readers, but I'm getting there.     

On a side note, Bam, 500 posts.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 11, 2007)

D:

I just remembered, my vacation's soon. I'm gonna' miss quite a few of the later chapters...I think...


----------



## Gabby (Jul 11, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Really? Do you guys want the next chapter posted? 'Cause I don't think Fabio or Zel finished reading these. D:


Please i have good cookies


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Really?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2007)

Chapters 8 and 9 are up.  We're nearing a very important part in the story... integral to the character developers, methinks...


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2007)

OH NOES! Not a temptress! Err, what's a temptress? Is it sombody who tempts?  :yes: 

And I would still like to know what a paradox is...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OH NOES! Not a temptress! Err, what's a temptress? Is it sombody who tempts?  :yes:
> 
> And I would still like to know what a paradox is...


 Paradox
_	(logic) a statement that contradicts itself; "`I always lie' is a paradox because if it is true it must be false" _

And yeah, it's someone who tempts.


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I enjoyed not knowing now...  :wacko: 

So if it's true but it has to be false, it's... Tralse?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for instance... When you say "I always lie", then you're lying about always lying, making it actually that you DON'T always lie... But since you said that you DID lie, then that's a lie in itself, so that means it's impossible for you NOT to lie.

Yeah...    			  A paradox is just something that contradicts itself.  For example, peaceful scenery during horrendous circumstances... You've seen tons of paradoxes in the story and there are still way more to come.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow. The whole "don't stray away from the path" stuff seems really familiar...

Great job, though.

(As I said before, Bul, I'm leaving on vacation soon, and I think I'll miss the last like...5 chapters or something.... So if theres any way you could like PM them to me soon, that'd be good. I believe I'm leaving the 18th...maybe I won't be missing too much...I dunno'. >_< )


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wow. The whole "don't stray away from the path" stuff seems really familiar...
> 
> Great job, though.
> 
> (As I said before, Bul, I'm leaving on vacation soon, and I think I'll miss the last like...5 chapters or something.... So if theres any way you could like PM them to me soon, that'd be good. I believe I'm leaving the 18th...maybe I won't be missing too much...I dunno'. >_< )


 Familiar?  What do you mean?

Thanks.     

I'll send you the chapters in case you're going to just about leave and the chapters aren't all posted yet.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 12, 2007)

The last two chapters weren't that great for me...


> Jericho would sometimes pause for hours at a time and listen to the songs of the birds, for he had never heard such stunning music before.


 One in such a great rush wouldn't pause for hours to hear music.


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'll send you the chapters in case you're going to just about leave and the chapters aren't all posted yet.


 Um, ya know, I'm leaving for vacation tommorow and never-ever coming back, so can you PM me all the chapters ASAP? :r 

And PM, you're being a bit picky. Anything's possible in Heaven.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 12, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't say that. We have yet to know much about heaven. For all we know, the landscape change could be a stitch in heaven.

Also, I'm talking about human emotions. Jericho supposedly didn't change physically, why should he change emotionally?


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but I read the Bible at night sometimes.

And I don't know. I would handle situations differently if I learned I was murdered at the age of 17.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 12, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep in mind I'm Jewish and this is a fantasy. In this book there is more than one God.


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. I'm Catholic, so I guess mostly the same applies to me.

And will Chapter 10 be up soon? I have kookys!


----------



## Grawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm just now thinking that The Oddysey (don't know if you've read it) was kind of similar to that part of the story (When Jericho wasn't supposed to stray from the path or whatever).

And, yeah, I'll PM you soon before I'm leaving, so I can read anything I'll be missing.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, The Iliad And The Odyssey?  Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Oddysey is the sequel to the Iliad, I believe. Yes, thats what I'm talking about. Oddyseus wasn't supposed to stray from his path either, really (take the Siren's song, for example).


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I've read all that.  You know, though, I had no intention of emulating anything that was featured in those books (fantastic, though, weren't they?  Homer were crafted masterpieces...), though I gotta say you bring up a good point.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I'm not saying you had the intention of emulating that stuff at all. I just found it similar, in a good way.     

(Yeah, Homer's stuff was pretty fantastic. I'm not really a big Epic fan, but I did like those...)


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

I have posted Chapters 10 and 11 in the second post because I got past the limit in the first post...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't really see how the story made progress. But I like how you used memory of his loved ones to empower him to survive and continue on.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Don't really see how the story made progress. But I like how you used memory of his loved ones to empower him to survive and continue on.


 It wasn't so much the story as it was the character development...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

I read the prologue like a while ago and I've been forgetting to read, so would someone catch me up with the rest of the book?


----------



## JJH (Jul 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I read the prologue like a while ago and I've been forgetting to read, so would someone catch me up with the rest of the book?


 Um, Jericho dies, falls in love with an angel, dies again, and gets kidnapped.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How can he die if he's dead already?  Is there like another world after you die?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I read the prologue like a while ago and I've been forgetting to read, so would someone catch me up with the rest of the book?


 The best way would to read it or read my posts in this thread.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's kind of a long read, and I don't like long reads, especially on the internet.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your best bet would be to read it to understand it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, also.....umm Chapters 7-9 aren't there....


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, sorry about that.  They're back up now.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry about that.  They're back up now.


 K, I'll see if I can read it sometime.

Wow, 11,000 words......


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's around half of the first half... Basically a fourth of the whole story.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

The longest I've wrote is like 1,000 words.............and that took forever well because it was kind of a boring essay.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> The longest I've wrote is like 1,000 words.............and that took forever well because it was kind of a boring essay.


 Yeah, good luck in high school.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thaanks >.<


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 XD

Yeah... That 6K word essay I had to write was no fun.  But you know, writing stuff like this is REALLY fun.  It writes itself, sort of...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do agree with that.

It's much easier to write a story that comes from your own mind than to write an essay about a topic someone assigns you.

The story/novel I wrote was never expected to go on for 106 pages. It was just some random thing I had started to type up one day, and as Bul said, it sorta' "wrote itself". 

Great job on the recent chapters, Bul. Can't wait for the rest! =D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 13, 2007)

yay, thanks for the images of someone exploding in a bloody mess


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> yay, thanks for the images of someone exploding in a bloody mess


 Meh, it was necessary to portray all the feelings I wanted to. D:


----------



## Gabby (Jul 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bul if you were going to make this into  MOVIE WHO WOULD BE IN IT?


sorry for caps


----------



## JJH (Jul 13, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Jul 13, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Jul 13, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Jul 14, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2007)

Haha, a movie?  I don't really know who'd be in it... Don't know if ANYONE in Hollywood would be able to play Alejandra well...


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?  Who'd be able to play Alejandra, do you think?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2007)

Chapters 12 and 13 are up.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 14, 2007)

I only saw 12


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I only saw 12


 Whoops.   Patientia III was supposed to be Chapter 13.

/edited


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2007)

So... no comments for these?


----------



## Gabby (Jul 14, 2007)

I got confused was all the deaths fake or not


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 14, 2007)

I just don't see the point to it. These last few chapters...where are all these emotions coming from? He had known those people for less than 24 hours.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I just don't see the point to it. These last few chapters...where are all these emotions coming from? He had known those people for less than 24 hours.


 How is it 24 hours?  Read the last few chapters.

"It's been over a week now..."

And then after that, it was noted that many weeks - or more realistically, months - have passed.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I mean with the characters he felt such emotion for.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The emotion he felt for Alejandra was natural, was it not?  He knew his parents ever since he was born... And as for Athos, seeing the one who sent him on his path die "just like that" was enough to stir many emotions in him.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Where are the next chapters??? D=


----------



## Gabby (Jul 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Where are the next chapters??? D=


 yes where are the chapters


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

This is it, people... The chapters that explain it all.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 15, 2007)

D:

Wowwwwww.... That's crazy.... Er.... *leaves to go think for a while*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

I wonder how many of you expected something like this to happen.  I bet none.    			  Even without knowing Alejandra's back story, though, I put enough hints in the earlier chapters so that some of you may have guessed at this.  However, I see that none of you have.  I guess that's a good thing, since everything's a surprise for you now.

So... Did I do away with "every damn cliche" now, doubters?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So... Did I do away with "every damn cliche" now, doubters?


 .....yes.....


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha.     

But seriously, I don't even know how I got this idea.  It originally just started with the thunderclaps and thunderbattles, but as you can see, it evolved drastically... And this isn't the end of the "HOLY CRAP" moments.  They're all just to come.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 15, 2007)

I've only read 14 so far. And I am not trying to be negative here but I didn't really understand why Jericho is being so calm and asking such unnecessary questions. 

"Whatever do you mean?" 

I thought Jericho was in a rush. Normally, people in haste say "What are you saying?"


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I've only read 14 so far. And I am not trying to be negative here but I didn't really understand why Jericho is being so calm and asking such unnecessary questions.
> 
> "Whatever do you mean?"
> 
> I thought Jericho was in a rush. Normally, people in haste say "What are you saying?"


His curiosity is getting the better of him, you could say, and he is just discovering his honed senses.

But you do have a point, that's definitely something to edit...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow...     


And then, we'll have it finished tommorow, huh? D=


BTW, typo?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> 
> And then, we'll have it finished tommorow, huh? D=
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

So, Propaganda Man... Did you finish the 15th Chapter?  It's oh-so satisfying.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So, Propaganda Man... Did you finish the 15th Chapter?  It's oh-so satisfying.


 No, I'm about to leave for Canada and I'm just making sure everything is set up before I leave. I just entered "Make Me Cry Nintendo" to POTW and emailed myself other things. I'll read it when I get back.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay.  But it's like... It explains EVERYTHING that happened earlier.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

An update on the second part... I started writing the first chapter of the second part, and it's been going smoothly.  It's getting way more complicated, however, so be prepared to think a lot while reading...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> An update on the second part... I started writing the first chapter of the second part, and it's been going smoothly.  It's getting way more complicated, however, so be prepared to think a lot while reading...


 Anything that makes you really think while you read is, well, really good.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2007)

New update... The chapters in the second part are going to be MUCH longer...  Significantly longer.  Thus, I shall only be posting one chapter a day after I finish with the second part.

I have 2,300 words written for the first chapter and I don't think I'm half-way done with it...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 16, 2007)

Can't talk now. Using lounges computer. Gonna print chapters and read it on train.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

You win. D=

I'd have to write super 2009.

Wait, do you use book fold or just a normal page in word?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You win. D=
> 
> I'd have to write super 2009.
> 
> Wait, do you use book fold or just a normal page in word?


 I use a normal page... Though I think I might try out book fold just for the heck of it... Let's see how many REAL pages this thing would be...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 98

me and ub are freakin out D=


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 98???  Ehhh... I'm inclined to think that I have a bit more than that.  I'm currently at 55 pages with the regular Microsoft Word page setup, but I, for some reason, cannot set it up so that it looks like a book... Help?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Format
Columns


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

But the page size is still the same.  In a regular book the page size would be twice as small...


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> But the page size is still the same.  In a regular book the page size would be twice as small...


 Word's stupid like that.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

go to file ---> page setup.

Than click where it says multiple pages and change it to book fold.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> go to file ---> page setup.
> 
> Than click where it says multiple pages and change it to book fold.


 I have Word 2000, it doesn't have the book fold feature.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay... re-reading the earlier chapters, I just noticed that they're... really short.  Just so you guys know, these chapters I'm posting here are like UBER rough draft, and the actual thing will probably be twice as long.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahhh

I have 2002 that's why.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I have that one too...

I didn't know there was a bookfold feature!!! =OOO

And, really awesome chapters Bul. Can't wait for the final chapter! =D


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Gengar!  The first part is coming to a close... And I feel like I must make a note about the second part.

It shall be decidedly more epic and involved.  The first part had to do with Patientia and improved instincts mostly.  This second part... It shall be pretty epic.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

I havent actually bothered reading.
Can anyone summerize?


----------



## Gabby (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I havent actually bothered reading.
> Can anyone summerize?


 you have to read it..


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After I get a summery


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I havent actually bothered reading.
> Can anyone summerize?


 Main character dies
Main character sent to heaven
Main character meets love interest
Main character finds that the love interest is more than meets the eye
Main character and love interest die again
Main character finds himself in the Second Heaven

Yeah... Start reading.  This is the summary for the first... 9 chapters, I believe.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 16, 2007)

chapter 17 is best


----------



## JJH (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe this ends Part One? I'm glad I decided to check in. So let me try to figure this out- (Uh oh...)
1. After the first few chapters, three being held the Truth- Belial, Alejandra, and the One God.
2. Alejandra was given most of the Truth by the One God. He kept a little of it for security purposes. Alejandra gave Belial the smallest portion of the Truth (In the form of her finger).
3. Alejandra destroyed her portion, thus destroying all the Heavens.
4. There is no more Heaven, so anyone who dies before Jericho and Alejandra will end up in... Dairyland?

So Part Two will be longer and more epic? Congrats on finishing Part One, though.

And BTW, I think I'll be more active sometime soon. I'm breeding Gecko (and his girlfriend_s_), and the eggs take a lot of work. Moisten the vermaculite (think that's what it's called), half-bury the eggs in there, keep it moist and warm, but not to moist or too warm, etc. Just wanted to clear up why I haven't been that active recently.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I believe this ends Part One? I'm glad I decided to check in. So let me try to figure this out- (Uh oh...)
> 1. After the first few chapters, three being held the Truth- Belial, Alejandra, and the One God.
> 2. Alejandra was given most of the Truth by the One God. He kept a little of it for security purposes. Alejandra gave Belial the smallest portion of the Truth (In the form of her finger).
> 3. Alejandra destroyed her portion, thus destroying all the Heavens.
> ...


 Actually, there's just one more chapter left in Part One.     

But you've got everything right!  Except, err, number three.  Now, if somebody dies, they die eternally.  Poof.  No afterlife.  Also, I gotta note that the finger that Belial received was a "half-truth", as I said, for there wasn't enough flesh to constitute a valid part of the Truth... So it was just as good as a lie.  At this stage, the only one with a piece of the Absolute Truth is the One God, since Alejandra destroyed her piece and Belial never really had anything at all.

It gets more complicated than this, though... Stay tuned.


----------



## Micah (Jul 17, 2007)

I just read it Bul and it's great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I just read it Bul and it's great! Keep up the good work.


 Thanks!  I'm adding the final chapter of the first part in a minute...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

Updated, the final chapter of the first part is in the third edit post.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

!!

Well, erm, that was uhh...quite the ending there...

How old did you say Jericho was, again?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> !!
> 
> Well, erm, that was uhh...quite the ending there...
> 
> How old did you say Jericho was, again?


 My thoughts exactly..... O_____o;


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> !!
> 
> Well, erm, that was uhh...quite the ending there...
> 
> How old did you say Jericho was, again?


You know, after SO much seriousness going on in the plot, I just felt like adding at least SOMETHING lighthearted.  Yeah, perhaps I kind of did go a bit too far, but... Yeah... >_>

He's 17, but I do see what you mean.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, perhaps I kind of did go a bit too far, but... Yeah... >_>


 *twitch*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, hey... At least it's pretty much open to interpretation. >_>


----------



## Grawr (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, y..yeah...

I dunno'. It just seemed a bit shocking to me...


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *still twitchy*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 17, 2007)

*watches pepole tiwtch*

Anyways, This is great!   
^_^


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 17, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> *watches pepole tiwtch*
> 
> Anyways, This is great!   
^_^


 D:


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I didn't really have any other better ideas for a suitable ending, though I admit this isn't the best one ever, either.  I'm like 100% sure that when my dad reads through this and helps me edit, this ending is going to be one of the first things to go.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 17, 2007)

Its okay, But I kind of liked the Ending of CHapter 17 better.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Its okay, But I kind of liked the Ending of CHapter 17 better.


 Yeah, you know, I'm kind of thinking of ending Part One with Chapter 17 and moving Chapter 18 to Part Two and then editing the ending in that chapter to better flow with Chapter 19.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 17, 2007)

Chapter 18 could also make a good Epilouge..  I like your idea better tho.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2007)

well

I have it saved to word. (2007 Trial FTW) so i'll read it when i get the chance.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> well
> 
> I have it saved to word. (2007 Trial FTW) so i'll read it when i get the chance.


 You mean you've got my whole story saved to Word? D:

Tell me how you like it once you're finished with it!


----------



## Gabby (Jul 18, 2007)

LOVED THE LAST CHAPTER!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2007)

Well... Since my mom's been really busy with Master's Degree stuff and all, the computer downstairs has been occupied almost all day, so I haven't really gotten a chance to write.  I've got 6 pages of the first chapter of the second part written, though.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well... Since my mom's been really busy with Master's Degree stuff and all, the computer downstairs has been occupied almost all day, so I haven't really gotten a chance to write.  I've got 6 pages of the first chapter of the second part written, though.


 Holy..... 6 pages?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As I said, the second part will be significantly longer, more involved, and a heckuva lot more epic.  So you can say the first part was like a prologue...ish thing... D:


----------



## Micah (Jul 18, 2007)

How long is part 1?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> How long is part 1?


 Precisely 50 pages.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well... Since my mom's been really busy with Master's Degree stuff and all, the computer downstairs has been occupied almost all day, so I haven't really gotten a chance to write.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 22, 2007)

Got sort of inspired by the 7th Harry Potter... The second part will be MUCH longer than what I expected.  Probably an extra 100 pages to what I was already planning.  I mean... I've already got 12 pages, and it's only the FIRST CHAPTER. D:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Bul, did I talk to you about chapters 15, 16, and 17?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bul, did I talk to you about chapters 15, 16, and 17?


 I'm assuming you mean "Bul". 0_O;;

But did you manage to read the complete first part?  What do you think of it?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't remember what I planned to say when I first finished reading it. (I just had this crazy dream where I was a prisoner on Cuba. They were having a holocaust where they killed Americans and I brought it down some how with my perfect aim and hesitation )

But from what I remember...I didn't really like it. My brain tells me its because of the wording you use for speech. That just kept throwing me off (there's more too, let me look back)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Here it is 





> Alejandra had left everything go for him when he could not do so for her


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would be glad if you pointed out the mistakes and things you didn't like, 'cause this is really the first draft.  It's nowhere near "final draft" quality.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Jul 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd let ya'll know, I was listening to a song by my favorite artist, and it's full of paradoxs. I think. Would an example of a paradox be:
"I stand by my right to speak freely, but I worry 'bout what kids learn from TV."?

I'll see if I can't find it somewhere...      

Uber-pwning edit: I found one version on Youtube. It's from June 13 on the Jimmy Kimmel Show I believe.... (Whatever the "Jimmy Kimmel Show" is.) The song starts about 5-10 seconds into the video and ends around 3:34. If you listen all the way to the end you'll hear part of one of Toby's other newer songs.
_Love me if You Can_
This song has no swear words but some very minor religious suggestions. One line says:
"I believe that Jesus looks down here and sees us,"
Most of his other songs may use the "A-word" once or twice, so listen to those at your own risk. (I don't mind at all, and one of my favorite songs ("Courtesy of the Red, White, and Blue" (or "The Angry American")) can be found on the "Related Video" list for those who don't mind one single use of that word.) Enjoy!

And Bul, do you have an approximate release date for Paradox 2: The Second Story in an Epic Tale with a Big Word as the Title ?

*OCM EDIT: Hmmm... Way to use the power of "bump".

OCM EDIT II: Mr. Bul, do you plan on finishing this... Hmmm...*


----------



## Bulerias (May 18, 2008)

Oh damn. : (

I never forgot about this, but I just can't find the time to sit down and write.  Besides, I've re-read the first few chapters and now I plan on re-writing the beginning completely.

More updates... as they come?


----------



## JJH (May 18, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh damn. : (
> 
> I never forgot about this, but I just can't find the time to sit down and write.  Besides, I've re-read the first few chapters and now I plan on re-writing the beginning completely.
> 
> More updates... as they come?


 Sweet.... But you're reffering to the second book, right?


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 18, 2008)

I might be able to find the time to read this as long as the main character gets his name changed to a normal name.


----------



## Bulerias (May 18, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, yeah.  The first part does need some re-writing, though.


----------



## UltraByte (May 18, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I might be able to find the time to read this as long as the main character gets his name changed to a normal name.


 Go be negative somewhere else.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Bul, but whenever I think of the name Jericho, I think of some only man with a gnarly beard.

I think it's kinda changing the perspective of the story for me a little.


----------



## SL92 (May 19, 2008)

I must have missed something, apparently Bul started a story when I wasn't here almost a year ago... and there's 18 chapters but I haven't heard of this before.

I could say tl;dr, but anything with the name "Paradox" is worth a skimming-over.

EDIT: Isn't Jericho the name of a Pokeman?


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I might be able to find the time to read this as long as the main character gets his name changed to a normal name.


 Because Naruto is such a normal name....


----------



## Bulerias (May 19, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *oh snap*

Gnarly beard, huh... this gives me an idea...


----------



## dragonflamez (May 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o****


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 19, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The name of the main character in a story is way different than a screenname on the internet.  Oh yeah, Oddcrazyme quite the average name for a character.  I wouldn't care if Jericho was a screen name.

@SL's Edit: There's no Pokemon named Jericho, you're probably thinking of Jirachi.


----------



## Bulerias (May 19, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last time I checked... Naruto was the name of an anime character.

i.e., a main character in a story.

: )


----------



## ƒish (May 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I might be able to find the time to read this as long as the main character gets his name changed to a normal name.


 Since you're so busy with your tough life.


----------



## Tyler (May 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did I write a story about me?

(Don't say 2009, that's a fan-fic)


----------

